# One step forward, 1,000 back - Don't let the Supreme Court's actions confuse you....



## MercyL (Jun 27, 2013)

The first two days of this week were real emotional roller coasters. The Supreme Court effectively declared open season on voting rights, then basically stated that the Federal Government will now recognize Gay marriage instates where these marriages have been made legal.

I am incredibly happy about gay marriage. The Court's decision, Tuesday, ends government sanctioned discrimination. I am devastated over the voting rights fiasco and am hoping that the Democrats get off their butts to help their members and supporters fight this huge step back into the Jim Crow era.

Both of these decisions serve one purpose, and I hope everyone sees what that purpose is; The Supreme Court is taking power away from the Federal Government.

There is no altruism attached to the gay marriage decision. The court has simply sent the problem back to the state.

Do you think anyone has figured this out, or do you think most people won't bother to think about this at all?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 27, 2013)

Why are you against citizens of the United States having the right to vote without having their vote canceled by non citizens voting?That is the ONLY reason the liberals don't want voter I D. They want to steal elections with illegal votes.I guess they can't get enough votes from cemeteries anymore.

I am against gay marriage too but I'll not get into that.


----------



## MercyL (Jun 27, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Why are you against citizens of the United States having the right to vote without having their vote canceled by non citizens voting?That is the ONLY reason the liberals don't want voter I D. They want to steal elections with illegal votes.I guess they can't get enough votes from cemeteries anymore.
> 
> I am against gay marriage too but I'll not get into that.



The "vote canceled by non citizens voting" is a red herring in my book. The "They want to steal elections with illegal votes" is another conservative projection, of their own acts, onto those they consider their enemies. 

Sooner or later, Republican conservatives will figure out that these arguments hold no sway over reality, and they'll have to argue the merits of their positions. I am sure that will be a sad day for them because, in doing so, they will reveal their motives to those who had bought into their fantasies .

In the mean time, we'll keep seeing emotional outbursts filled with little digs in an attempt to make progressives expend energy defending themselves. 

No Sale.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 27, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Why are you against citizens of the United States having the right to vote without having their vote canceled by non citizens voting?That is the ONLY reason the liberals don't want voter I D. They want to steal elections with illegal votes.I guess they can't get enough votes from cemeteries anymore.
> 
> I am against gay marriage too but I'll not get into that.



 Something I don't grasp either...for crying out loud you have to have ID to buy a pack of cigarettes, get into a night club, get medical treatment, fly on an airplane, buy a bottle of wine, open a bank account and myriad other life activities...why shouldn't you have to prove you are legally qualified to vote..

Like you said Rkunsaw..there's only one reason. I agree all the way with you on your post

 MerciL:





> I am devastated over the voting rights fiasco and am hoping that the Democrats get off their butts to help their members and supporters fight this huge step back into the Jim Crow era.


 
This decision has nothing to do with going back to the Jim Crow era...For heaven sakes, I think we are way past that point in time.  From your posts on the other political thread, you seem concerned with your right to vote.  Why would you want people who have no legal right to vote or people that are voting numerous times cancelling your vote or the vote of other legally qualified voters?

I doubt most people will take much notice of these decisions...just like any other political occurrence, most people are too self absorbed and mentally checked out in various ways to pay attention to what goes on in politics and events that may affect their lives.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)

Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## FishWisher (Jun 27, 2013)

Mercy - this is not a political site. You're unlikely to change anyone's mind, and as I've suggested before, you can take your eagerness to start political debate elsewhere and find they welcome the endless controversies. 

Can't you find some flowers or pets or hobbies or jokes or photos to discuss here? This political carping is divisive and not much appreciated by most.


----------



## Anne (Jun 27, 2013)

Well.....this isn't my site, but I don't mind political discussions, *if* they are indeed discussions, and don't turn into personal digs or name-calling.   That's pretty difficult, I reaize; have seen a few forums divided because a lot of people can't stay level-headed enough to discuss politics or religion without getting angry.   That's too bad, because I do think we could learn from one another.
But - even families are divided over those things, so might be best not to pursue it on these types of forums.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)

I think, perhaps, we are missing MercyL's point that the Supreme Court is becoming too powerful.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 28, 2013)

On any given topic, both sides try to create and control the "meme" but the Left has a much better success rate.


----------



## MercyL (Jul 1, 2013)

Anne said:


> Well.....this isn't my site, but I don't mind political discussions, *if* they are indeed discussions, and don't turn into personal digs or name-calling.   That's pretty difficult, I reaize; have seen a few forums divided because a lot of people can't stay level-headed enough to discuss politics or religion without getting angry.   That's too bad, because I do think we could learn from one another.
> But - even families are divided over those things, so might be best not to pursue it on these types of forums.




Current events are important and make for good conversation. There are times when current events and all of the possible topics associated with them feel overwhelming.

Just as I check for exit signs at movie theaters, I check for the ignore buttons when I first start posting on a forum. It's a great way to control what I see on any given day, making for peaceful, enjoyable screen if I need it. I can always remove the ignore when I feel I have the energy to do so.


----------



## Anne (Jul 1, 2013)

MercyL said:


> Current events are important and make for good conversation. There are times when current events and all of the possible topics associated with them feel overwhelming.
> 
> Just as I check for exit signs at movie theaters, I check for the ignore buttons when I first start posting on a forum. It's a great way to control what I see on any given day, making for peaceful, enjoyable screen if I need it. I can always remove the ignore when I feel I have the energy to do so.



I've never used the ignore tab; if a topic becomes nasty or some are posting personal digs, I don't have to continue with that topic.  It just isn't worth it, and doesn't solve anything.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2013)

"In the mean time, we'll keep seeing emotional outbursts filled with little digs in an attempt to make progressives expend energy defending themselves. " 


I get your message (emotional outbursts), loud and clear,  but I AGREE with having an ID card to vote being a good idea. 
We have had too many elections scrambled from people using names of the deceased, and being paid to go and vote when they are not registered.

This  topic is for FAMILY , BTW,  not political debates, just in case you missed that part somehow ?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2013)

MercyL said:


> The Supreme Court is taking power away from the Federal Government.



Can you list ONE time the SC DIDN'T back the gov?  Obamacare is just one more case where the SC violates the constitution and sided with gov.


Gay marriage would be a wonderful topic for another thread.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I think, perhaps, we are missing MercyL's point that the Supreme Court is becoming too powerful.



Why not start by declaring the Supreme Court unconstitutional, which it is.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 29, 2013)

People worry about things like gay marriage and voter id but I would be more worried about the supreme court signing off on permanent dna collection just for being arrested/suspected. They even got it wrong when they said dna collection was similar to finger printing which is not. Fingerprints are a duplicate or replication of fingerprints. DNA collection is the siezure of your personal property.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2013)

WhatInThe said:


> People worry about things like gay marriage and voter id but I would be more worried about the supreme court signing off on permanent dna collection just for being arrested/suspected. They even got it wrong when they said dna collection was similar to finger printing which is not. Fingerprints are a duplicate or replication of fingerprints. DNA collection is the siezure of your personal property.



I agree.  I don't have an issue with gay marriage, and I think the voter ID will keep illegals from voting in the elections, as I believe that was the intent.  The collection of DNA by the government is outrageous, George Orwell's book is becoming a pleasant fairy tale compared to what's really happening in our times.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree.  I don't have an issue with gay marriage, and I think the voter ID will keep illegals from voting in the elections, as I believe that was the intent.  The collection of DNA by the government is outrageous, George Orwell's book is becoming a pleasant fairy tale compared to what's really happening in our times.



George Orwell's book is a first grade reader at this point. Wait until they get to the 12 grade police state manual. The kids will become used to police state tactics. Only when it affects them directly will they care.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 5, 2014)

whatinthe said:


> people worry about things like gay marriage and voter id but i would be more worried about the supreme court signing off on permanent dna collection just for being arrested/suspected. They even got it wrong when they said dna collection was similar to finger printing which is not. Fingerprints are a duplicate or replication of fingerprints. Dna collection is the siezure of your personal property.



this


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 5, 2014)

maybe this topic is miscategorized (family) it's not my forum, but I have no objection if a person wants to let off steam, discuss controversial topics, as long as people keep their cool, and don't demean people. Besides that, readers have the option to look on or get involved if they want to. Personally, I avoid these heavy duty topics..... I have learned that rarely - if ever - do they change anyone's original opinion, and does more to divide than to unify.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 5, 2014)

Mercy I don't see a problem with talking politics but many do. As an outside observer I have nothing on this subject but if I may offer a suggestion?

*TAKE IT TO THE GROUPS Section.  *
 Start a Group for political discussions, US only or 'open' doesn't matter.  We Aussies use the 'Speakers Corner' for our little spats, it bothers no one who isn't interested enough to look for it but still offers opportunity for those who are interested in discussing it to do so without messing up people's days and making the main forum untidy.

Make an announcement when you'd started it up and those who want to will join you there.  Good luck with it, I'd hate to see politics ignored as a subject as I believe it is a vital part of the world we live in and should be openly discussed long and often....  but not everyone enjoys it. siiiiigh.

PS, can I watch? US politics fascinates me and ours is deadly dull at present.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

What Di said. Aussies are a lot less reticent to talk politics than more polite folks, possibly because most of us don't have firearms at hand.

I would be fascinated to watch, learn and wade in from time to time.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 5, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> What Di said. Aussies are a lot less reticent to talk politics than more polite folks, possibly because most of us don't have firearms at hand.........



That could account for it.  :lofl:


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree with Di and Warrigal and reading this thread explains why MercyL is no longer here...


----------

